# In depth analysis of the Hornets first 12 games



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This team sucks, so far. 

God I hope they aren't really this bad. In theory they have talent, but it is just a bunch of inefficient players playing inefficient ball. The injuries to MKG has sort of given you hope that when he comes back they will improve.

Kemba isn't good enough, plain and simple, for the size of the role he is playing. He is one of the most erratic players in the NBA. One night he is great and the next he is a bum. He should be a sixth man and the coach should have the option of sitting his ass when he sucks and letting him roll when he's going.

Lance Stephenson is about one tenth as good as he thinks he is and it is ****ing irritating to watch him do dumb shit over and over.

Al Jefferson might be regressing to the mean after a career year. He has not been efficient enough either. In fact he was never a terribly efficient player, it was just better than our other options.


----------

